# [e17/ot] e17 nadchodzi part 1 [dalsze posty prosze w part2]

## fallow

chyba coraz czesciej mowi sie o nadchodzacym e17  :Smile: 

jest juz dostepna wersja pre10 na cvs`ie

ktos uzywa ?, wlasnie zabieram sie do kompilacji

jako,ze fotki nie oddaja mozliwosci enlightenmenta , to zapraszam do sciagniecia animacji  :Razz:   :Smile: 

http://free.pages.at/gimpel/files/enlightenment-ibar.mpeg 2.7MB

http://free.pages.at/gimpel/files/enlightenment-shadows.mpeg 5.9 MB

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Nie no te filmiki pokazują świetnie wyglądającego e!! Ciekaw jestem ile ten e17 pożera procka i pamieci oraz jaki jest satysfakcjonujący sprzęt do normalnej pracy. Może ktoś coś powiedzieć na ten temat?

----------

## nelchael

Bo ja wiem czy to takie ladne... kwestia gustu... ale ten pasek z ikonami fajny  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

no themy przeciez beda rozne  :Razz:   :Smile: 

chodzi o mozliwosci  :Smile: 

ale po ostatnich doswiadczeniach z engage,najpierw sie zbackapuje  :Smile:  w prostszej sytuacji sa nie-uzytkownicy e  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## sir_skiner

wyglada to fonfastyczniowo  :Very Happy:  ... tylko, zeby bylo wygodne i konfigurowalne  :Cool:   i wydane przedewszystkim  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

nie no, jak enlightenment cos wymysli, to to napewno bedzie dzialac ladnie i dobrze nawet na slabszym sprzęcie (?).. filmikow niestety sobie nie obejrze, poczekam az wyjdzie e17 i będzie go mozna normalnie skompilowac  :Smile:  z niecierpliwoscią czkam na to (czyt. wykończoną wersje, ale chyba sobie zaraz skompuluje z cvs'a)

pozdrawiam

----------

## phranzee

imho wyglada swietnie, lepiej niz ostatnie, ktore tez byly tutaj na forum. pewnie znowu sprobuje e  :Wink:  jak tylko mplayer bedzie z tym dobrze chodzic to sie przesiadam.

----------

## fallow

hmm dziala !!  :Smile:  chodzi super na moim athlonie 1.0 + 256 mb ram.nie meczy bardziej niz composite  :Razz:  hehe  :Smile: 

tyle ,ze niestety to wersja pre10 a nie stable i jest jeszcze pozbawiona modulow konfiguracji. na upartego mozna by uzywac i przerobic wszystko recznie..ale ja poczekam chyba na stable bo nie za bardzo mi sie chce.tak czy siak, zostalo juz bardzo bardzo malo do konca  :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## phranzee

z tego co wyczytalem to nie dzialaja wirtualne pulpity i minimalizacja - jak z tym jest? aha, no i co z mplayerem w polaczeniu z cieniami? cienie sa 100% softwareowe (tak mi sie wydaje)?

pozdrawiam

----------

## KrzychuG

Mialem okazje troche pouzywac e17 i musze stwierdzic, ze zapowiada sie swietne. Zuzywa stosunkowo malo pamieci, chociaz pewnie jakis zwiazek z tym maja te brakujace elementy. Zgodnie z tym co napisane jest wyzej, nie da sie zminimalizowac okienka, nie mozna go chyba nawet na wierzch przesunac, wirtualnych puplitow akutalnie nie ma, file managera tez nie zauwazylem. Pasek dziala bardzo dobrze, przy "stress tescie" czyli szybkim poruszaniu myszka po pasku tak, aby ikony sie powiekszaly doszedlem do 22% zuzycia cpu co jest bardzo dobrym wynikiem (inne zzeraja po 80-100 z tego co widzialem). Cienie rowniez wygladaja dobrze, zapewne sa programowe, ale samo e17 chodzil plynnie (chociaz przy szybkim i chaotycznym przesuwaniu okienka zuzycie procesora dochodzi nawet do 58%, ale to nie wina e17. Jesli chodzi o mplayera, to trudno powiedziec, odpalalem e17 tylko przez xnesta, w tym przypadku nie zadzialal. Fvwm-crystal odpalony na xnescie nie mial problemow z mplayerem.

Update:

Postaralem sie i odpalilem e17 bezposrednio, mplayer dziala. Co prawda przy -vo xv dosc dlugo przechodzi na pelny ekran, a przy powrocie okienko gdzies znika, ale z -vo sdl nie ma problemow.

----------

## senu

wow

teraz nie bd sie zastanawial na co zmienic mojego fvwma

----------

## KrzychuG

Zapewne przyjdzie nam jeszcze troche poczekac na e17, wiec twoj fvwm zapewne jeszcze przez troche zagosci na dysku  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

probuje skompilowac, ale cos nie wychodzi. autoconf i automake mam raczej dobrze ustawione

```
e_menu.h:49: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_menu.h:50: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_menu.h:51: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_menu.h:52: error: syntax error before ':' token

In file included from e.h:60,

                 from e_file.c:1:

e_init.h:11: error: syntax error before "e_init_window_get"

e_init.h:11: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from e.h:65,

                 from e_file.c:1:

e_canvas.h:4: error: syntax error before '*' token

e_canvas.h:5: error: syntax error before '*' token

make[2]: *** [e_file.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/phranzee/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/phranzee/e17/apps/e/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

```

ma ktos moze paczke z e17?  :Smile: 

----------

## KrzychuG

Paczki poki co nie ma, ale mozesz posluzyc sie tym skryptem. Na tej stronce znalezc mozna jako taki opis, ktory bedzie uzupelniany z czasem.

----------

## fallow

kurde a ja tam bylem i nie zauwarzylem teog i kompilowalem wszystko recznie

jesli chodzi o kolejnosc to uzylem tego 

http://enlightenment.org/pages/cvsnotes.html

AUTOMAKE1.7 oraz nie jak w tym skrypcie prefix=/usr/local tylko po prostu /usr

bez odpowiednich vzyli cvsowych  wersji owych pakietow takze mialem bledy.

[EDIT]

na tej fotce widac,ze jednak ludziom sie chce http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/EcvsCurrent.png

zastanawiam sie czy jednak juz sie nie przeniesc hehe  :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

racja racja , juz wyedytowalem  :Razz:   :Smile:  

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

aaaaaaa moderator i nie edytuje postow  :Wink: 

@KrzychuG: ja wlasnie tym skryptem wszystko robie i wynik jw  :Confused: 

----------

## KrzychuG

U mnie poszlo gladko z tego skryptu, dopisalem tylko kilka dodatkowych rzeczy, ktore maja sie skompilowac i sciagnac z cvs. Moze cos juz zdarzyli zmienic w zrodlach i poki co taki blad jest  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> na tej fotce widac,ze jednak ludziom sie chce http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/EcvsCurrent.png
> ...

 

Co to za ciekawego masz na screenie, po prawej stronie, do wyswietlania folderow?

----------

## sir_skiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> na tej fotce widac,ze jednak ludziom sie chce http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/EcvsCurrent.png
> ...

 

Rox-filer

w sumie niezly, ale /me juz zostanie przy nautilusie chyba na dobre

btw. kiedy bedzie oficjalny release tego e17? w tym roku wyjdzie?

----------

## grzewho

rox-filer w enlightenment dr17 ? skandal !  :Wink:  a evidence ???

----------

## KrzychuG

Evidence do e17 jest jeszcze niedostepny, ale w finalowej wersji oczywiscie bedzie w uzyciu  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

cos pan bredzisz, bo evidence mozesz sobie odpalic nawet na czystym xorgu z twm`em

----------

## Robert W.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Co to za ciekawego masz na screenie, po prawej stronie, do wyswietlania folderow?

 Jak juz poruszamy ten temat, to tez mam pytanie. Jak zmienic ikonki w pasku menu w Roxie?

----------

## KrzychuG

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> cos pan bredzisz, bo evidence mozesz sobie odpalic nawet na czystym xorgu z twm`em

 

Tego nowego Evidence, ktory ma byc docelowo w e17 jeszcze na serwerze CVS nie bylo.

----------

## grzewho

 *KrzychuG wrote:*   

>  *grzewho wrote:*   cos pan bredzisz, bo evidence mozesz sobie odpalic nawet na czystym xorgu z twm`em 
> 
> Tego nowego Evidence, ktory ma byc docelowo w e17 jeszcze na serwerze CVS nie bylo.

 

moim zdaniem nie bylo (i szczerze mowiac nie wiem czy bedzie, chociaz to bardzo prawdopodobne ze evidence moze stac sie domyslnym fm`em dla e17) poniewaz jest to osobny projekt jedynie oparty na efl. jesli sprawdzisz cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/evidence to znajdziesz tam jak najbardziej aktualna i _dzialajaca_ wersje evidence, a czy uzyjesz go wraz z e17, e16 czy czymkolwiek innym to nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> no themy przeciez beda rozne  
> 
> 

 

Jezeli beda tak czesto uaktualniane i robione, jak te na http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/60/?topic_id=60 to ja dziękuje.. mogli by zrobic jakies nowe themy wreszcie..

----------

## grzewho

prosze cie bardzo:

1. podstawy gimpa

2. http://www.etherdoxproject.org/

3. dowolny edytor

4. pomysł

i temat gotowy...

----------

## Poe

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> prosze cie bardzo:
> 
> 1. podstawy gimpa
> 
> 2. http://www.etherdoxproject.org/
> ...

 

z 1 i 3 nie ma problemu.. 2 chyba tez nie.. z 4 ujdzie.. ale 5 nie przejdzie, mianowicie czas :} cóż.. raz, ze trzeba by to zrobic sobie, do tego jeszcze jestem w pare innych spraw zaangazowany, i do tego szkoła, takze roznie moze byc z tym.. pozatym leń jestem do potęgi  :Very Happy:  ale dzięki, moze kiedys skorzystam  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

OT

http://freedesktop.org/Software/waimea

Może komuś się spodoba

EOT

----------

## sir_skiner

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> OT
> 
> http://freedesktop.org/Software/waimea
> 
> Może komuś się spodoba
> ...

 

nawet fajny, tylko nie mam czcionek w nim, zupelnie nic nie pisze w menus  :Shocked: 

----------

## fallow

zainstalowalem dzis e17_pre10 czyli - latest.

wszystko wyglada juz super. dziala tez lepiej niz pre5 i mozliwosci konf z menu jest wiecej . szkoda tylko ze jednak nie ma caly czas finalnego wydania . 

uzywa juz ktos wersjie pre10 jako swoj podstawowy wm ? 

cheers

----------

## grzewho

ja  :Very Happy:  , z tym że nie pre10 tylko latest cvs (ebuild e-9999)

----------

## fallow

ja tez sciagalem latest cvs ( dzis )  , pisze tam ze to pre10 , juz na uruchomionym e17  :Razz:   :Smile: 

to jak to w kocnu jest ? 

cheers.

----------

## grzewho

moim zdaniem, ze jest to pre-costam pisze juz od dawna. staram sie na biezaco sledzic zmiany w cvsie, wiec przestalo mnie interesowac numerowanie tych wydan.

----------

## Poe

niom, ja tez dzis sobie skompilowalem nowe e.. jestem nim zachwycony, ale jest zbyt odmienny od e16 i wymaga z mojej strony duzego przyzwyczajenia, (aczkowliek sądze, ze za pare dni bede sie juz nim w miare sprawnie poslugiwac, przynajmniej podobnie do e16)

btw. gdzie w e17 jest jakis edytor menusów? bo w e16 byly pliki w ~/.enlightenment dot. menu, a w e17 takowych nie znalalzem.

----------

## grzewho

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. gdzie w e17 jest jakis edytor menusów? bo w e16 byly pliki w ~/.enlightenment dot. menu, a w e17 takowych nie znalalzem.

 

```
.e/e/applications/favorite
```

----------

## Poe

tak, dzięki Grzewho, ale udalo mi sie samemu dojsc  :Smile:  niestety nie dziala u mnie edytor eapps'ów  :Sad: 

```

$ e_util_eapp_edit .e/e/applications/all/eterm.eapp 

-bash: e_util_eapp_edit: command not found 

```

mimo iż robiłem wedlug dobrego (?) przepisu

```

# cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login

(pour le mdp entrer)

# cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17/apps/e_utils

# cd e17/apps/e_utils

# export WANT_AUTOMAKE="${EAUTOMAKE:-1.8}"

# ./autogen.sh

# make

# su

(entrer le mdp du superutilisateur)

# make install

```

a potrzebne mi to, bo chcialbym do bar'a dodac ikonke z kadu i psi, dodac mozille do menu itd....

btw. nie doszedlem w e17 nawet do tego jak sie zmienia tapete  :Neutral:  oraz do 2 rzeczy, bez ktorych nie moge zbytnio zyc - kilka pulpitow (wymagam przynajmniej dwóch) i ewenrualnie iconboksa.. pozatym dobrze by bylo jakby wydali juz jakies themsy dla e17, no i znalazl w E true transparent...

----------

## grzewho

uuu to przyjacielu za bardzo wyprzedzasz fakty, nie ma wirtualnych pulpitow, nie ma iconboxa (jest tylko srodkowy przycisk myszy dla zminimalizowanych ikon). moze to znasz, ale to najlepsze miejsce na poczatek: http://lude.net/edocs/

----------

## fallow

watek zamkniety z przyczyn organizacyjnych , kontynuacja w tym watku : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=280519

----------

